# [Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Basilisk V3 im Test: Das macht die neue Gaming-Maus zur Referenz



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Basilisk V3 im Test: Das macht die neue Gaming-Maus zur Referenz*

					Mit der Razer Basilisk V3, dem dritten Modell der bei Gamern beliebten Basilisk-Reihe, gibt nicht nur das Hyperscroll Mausrad sein Debüt. Razer erhöht auch die Abtastrate des Focus+ Sensors auf 26.000 Dpi. Wir haben die kabelgebundene Gaming-Maus getestet und zum Referenzprodukt ihn ihrer Klasse gekürt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Basilisk V3 im Test: Das macht die neue Gaming-Maus zur Referenz*


----------

